# Royale | Flavour Profile



## HPBotha (10/1/20)

*Class: Tobacco | Fruit 
Notes: Coffee, Plum, Light Tobacco
Base: 50 VG | 50 PG
Nic strength: 18mg

Initial Impressions:*
Those of us old school vapers who remember Boba's Bounty and Griffin Blood will easily recognise the power of naturally extracted tobaccos (often referred to as NET). Royale is a complex tobacco, plum vape with hints of Coffee filtering through. Royale is a return to complex MTL vaping, with a focus on presenting more flavour notes and giving you a flavour journey.

*Best used while:*
You need to have time to focus on the task - really get yourself in a relaxed environment - wether with a book, or watching a classic movie. The idea being that you can vape and spend time to analyse the flavour. The heat of the tank will change the profile of the flavour subtly - relax, take a puff and repeat. 

​
*Vaping:*
​Royale is a proper MTL experience, it is high nicotine (18mg) steaping the juice will only intensify the flavour more. We launched in November - so should you pick up a bottle now, it would be perfectly aged.

First flavours that come with vaping Royale is a sublime tobacco inhale, top notes of plum. on the exhale you get the smokey flavour of coffee and tobacco. The aftertaste is of a bright tobacco intermingled with a sweet plum.

The more the tank heats up you pick up more flavour notes - tea, bright tobaccos come ut with higher wattages. But ideally you should be vaping below 3.8V to really see the progression of the flavour development.

0.8Ω and up coils will make for a pleasurable vaping experience - tight to loose MTL, depending on the heat you require.

*Device recommended/used while vaping:
*
Clearo 2: The definitive MTL option for any ATS/MTL (alternative to smoking/Mouth to lung) experiencing. Pure and clean flavour delivery, with a controlled airflow for great MTL vaping - experiment with various flavour presentation.

Clearo Pod: Airflow control and Boost for immediate changes on the performance of the juice, uses the same coil as the Clearo 2 - but with the option of dedicating a pod to Royale exclusively.

Arcus AIO: Airflow options allows to dial in on a particular flavour and heat band - experiment until you hit that perfect blend.

Arcus+Vega Mini: Best performance - Arcus MTL experience, with Vega Boost modes really makes the juice develop! Boost mode's dynamic power adjustment fully takes advantage of the naturally extracted tobaccos - the absolute best way to experience Royale.

*Soundtrack listened to while vaping:
*
​

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (10/1/20)

What is this plumb you speak of? Plum? The purplish reddish fruit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/1/20)

Jengz said:


> What is this plumb you speak of? Plum? The purplish reddish fruit?


eish wenna - pappa maak hom mistake reg nou. thanks .... apparently i kept it level!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (10/1/20)

HPBotha said:


> eish wenna - pappa maak hom mistake reg nou. thanks .... apparently i kept it level!


Haha sorry! I only seen the pic of the Plums after I read the description! I was intrigued to try out the plumb. 

Nonetheless, this sounds pretty amazing for my mtl vaping, will pick up a bottle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/1/20)

It's a winner for me!


And it paired beautifully with a glass of dry Red Wine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/2/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's a winner for me!
> View attachment 188653
> 
> And it paired beautifully with a glass of dry Red Wine


Spread the word ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's a winner for me!
> View attachment 188653
> 
> And it paired beautifully with a glass of dry Red Wine



Have you tried it with a lekka koppie tea


----------

